# Yellow Birch ?



## 1894 (May 12, 2008)

Got a couple standing dead yellow birch trees at camp 6"-18" at the base. 
Thinking I can use them for the c/g for heat with the lump charcoal.  A neighbor said you won't get much smoke 'cause they are dead , better off cutting a live one and just letting it season a little. 
 Anyone try yeller birch ? Burns good in the woodstove ,but how about the side fire box ?


----------



## 1894 (May 30, 2008)

Dang , I was hoping for a comment on using standing dead birch trees for smoking and all I get is a gol-dang spammer


----------



## 1894 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks TH
So as long as they are not rotten , I should be able to use them for heat and a little flavor it sounds like. 
 I want to try using some wood for heat along with the lump coal. Next time I go up to camp to feed the black flies , I'll grab some and give it a go. I was just worried because they are standing dead , not cut live and seasoned.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 30, 2008)

Dry is dry, they just seasoned standin up.  Should work fine, I see birch is on the list a smoken woods.  I'd try it, maybe make up a fatty and smoke it over the birch.  Let us know how it comes out, like ta try it myself, few birch trees round here from time ta time.


----------

